# New Viper launch tube



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Check out the Viper launch tube 18" long.:thumbsup:

http://www.therpf.com/f11/launching-viper-99654/


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice! Cool way to display the Viper!
Stetve


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Verry nice and effective. Is it going to be lighted?


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Here's a question: in the miniseries, it's clearly shown that the catapult in the launch tube hooks onto the nose gear of the Viper. This launch tube looks like it has a "cradle" for the Viper to sit on, gear-up. Is there any kind of canon "correct" launch tube system?


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Here it is from the TV show.:thumbsup:


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

RedHeadKevin said:


> Here's a question: in the miniseries, it's clearly shown that the catapult in the launch tube hooks onto the nose gear of the Viper. This launch tube looks like it has a "cradle" for the Viper to sit on, gear-up. Is there any kind of canon "correct" launch tube system?


Actually its a technological boo boo in the new series. We did see the hooks latching unto the nose landing gear to pull the Vipers out, and yet, when they are launched, they're landing gears are already retracted. Its causing quite a debate but no one has an answer. 

We can only assume somewhere between the launch bay and launch tube the gears are automatically retracted before flight.


----------

